# NBD - Jillard 5 string custom Armada



## JP Universe (Jun 12, 2016)

Got this one last week!! Such a fantastic bass, Jay was great to deal with throughout the process.

Loving the soundhole, this is the first bass that i've played unplugged and the sound is still bearable  very futuristic looking instrument!!

Details of the run with dealer pics are here

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/287129-jillard-armada-5-string-bass-run.html


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jun 12, 2016)

looks like a dingwall ....ed a soundgear


----------



## Nlelith (Jun 13, 2016)

Looks stellar! HNBD!


----------



## JP Universe (Jun 13, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?a=&feature=youtu.be&v=5DrLDpOvMWs

Soundclip from Jays Facebook page (not me)


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 13, 2016)

beautiful beast, congrats


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 13, 2016)

Jay makes some damn interesting basses, for sure. Very nice.


----------



## LordCashew (Jun 16, 2016)

Very interesting!


----------



## NeglectedField (Jun 19, 2016)

Guitars on your rack, to the right of the PRS's. What brand?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 19, 2016)

NeglectedField said:


> Guitars on your rack, to the right of the PRS's. What brand?




Thorn.


----------



## Mwoit (Jun 22, 2016)

Wow. Stunning!


----------

